# Portable Stage



## dcolson003 (May 20, 2010)

We are in the process of looking into a new portable stage set up for our theatre. We primarily use it for award banquest in our theatre where we have a full orchestra set up on stage and building this "extension" on to the stage out of platforms. We currently have Wenger platforms that we use, but they are showing their age and are not proffesional looking. Our school is huge on proffesional appearance! I was looking into various different set ups and found a National Public Seating set up. Its similar to what we already have. I'm not 100% sold on them, since they are similar to what we already have. I came accross the company IntelliStage. IntelliStage Portable Stages by Road Ready 
Has anyone used this set-up. If so what are there pro's and Con's. Any other information would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## BDS0111 (May 20, 2010)

Hi dcolson003,

I do not know anything about IntelliStage but I would strongly encourage you to take a look at Staging Concepts. 

www.stagingconcepts.com


----------



## mstaylor (May 21, 2010)

Stage Right is very popular and sturdy. My builing just bought a 40x60 deck with handicap ramp. Very easy to set up. A buddy of mine just bought the same stage.
Aluminum Frame Outdoor Stage Deck | StageRight Corporation
I have used the Stage Concept stuff and don"t like it at all.


----------



## dramatech (May 23, 2010)

I have used StageRight for many years and have never had problem. They are easy to setup, and I have even built an ice skating rink on top of them.


----------



## Footer (May 23, 2010)

What is it about the Wegner system that makes it look unprofessional? I assume you have Versalite platforms? After you have purchased the legs, locks, and other hardware it would be a big move to switch to another system. Your best bet would be to replace or refinish the decks you have now and buy some skirting. Every portable stage out there is built around the 4x8 deck, I don't think you are going to get a better looking stag with another company. Wegner is probably the most used portable staging company in the country.


----------



## HornsOverIthaca (May 23, 2010)

Wenger is probably the most used in the US. They have several models that will probably fit your needs. We use them for choir and symphony and it worked great. Also used a different Wenger model for black box theatre seating. That was painful. We had to shoot videos to explain how to assemble it.


----------



## jstroming (May 24, 2010)

I have Intellistage, as well as Sellner and Secoa decking. I do touring shows so keep in mind I'm not an install type guy. I was very impressed when I got the Intellistage demo. Depending on how much you want to get, they will send you to a local company that has it or ship you a few pieces.

I had a 4'x4' platform @ 40" height, unsupported on all 4 sides by a wall or any other decks. I had 2 people standing on it, then jumping, and although it shifted slightly (oy....tile floor) it was very sturdy.

I then put it through the ultimate test and had a 300lb burly stagehand individual friend of mine jump up and down like a savage beast in army boots at a deathcore concert. Suffice it to say there was some bending in the thin metal understructure, as well as noticeable strain in parts of the metal. Take from that what you'd like....

The other disadvantage to it was that if you decide to change the height of the stage (which you may not if its for an install) basically to get a 40" height you have to add like a 24" piece of understructure to a 16" piece of understructure, etc. All of these connecting parts are tiny....Hard to get together, and a pain in the ass to keep dropping pieces, etc.

However, once the understructure was assembled to longer sections (which can always be done in the shop....it still collapses in the longer sections), it was a BREEZE to setup. The little video they have online showing the guy setup the 20'x20' stage by himself in like 10 minutes isnt too far off. 

The platforms are about 1-1.5" thick.... much thinner than the standard 8x4 4" decks that most rental shops have. Intellistage has some kind of coffin-lock-like variant, that seems to hold up a bit better than the typical coffinlock BS that plagues anyone who's owned sellner/secoa/staging dimensions/etc for more than a few years. When they don't align, OY VEY kiss your afternoon goodbye.

I was very tempted to sell my secoa/sellner and get the new intellistage. Hell, I could have sold all my 10y/o sellner/secoa, bought all brand new intellistage, then have gone on like a cruise or something (including alchohol!) with the extra money.

But I didn't. I do dance shows, and couldnt risk the stage collapsing when their are 100 people on stage doing the latest J-KWON or KANYE or whatever step routine that's the latest rage. Even if it was a complete improbability having 100x 300lb guys jumping up and down like the Hot Now sign at Krispy Kreme just came on, I decided to cover my ass. I use the intellistage for band risers, speaker platforms, etc, but not as a main stage for any of my dance shows. 

All in all, I love the intellistage. Very unique, and aside from the ***hole comments you know some genius stagehands going to make ("hey man, where'd you find this stuff, toys r us?"...."I didn't know fisher price was in the staging market!" etc...), people are very much intrigued by it.

I would definitely check it out.


----------

